# How to make a Model Steamboat



## The_Paso_Kid (Dec 19, 2016)

I recently purchased a copy of Beeton's Boy's Annual for 1869 and found this set of plans in it and thought that I'd pass them along. The steam engine is quite interesting and I've made a wooden prototype based on it to test the concept. I've posted photos and a video clip of it running elsewhere on this forum.


----------



## valentin (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice!, thanks!.


----------



## Shipdisturber (Dec 22, 2016)

Love the simple valve mechanism.


----------

